# Plex Missing Features: What is possible?



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

I am curious as to what would be possible in the Plex app and how we could get definitive answers (ask Plex or Tivo)?

Features that seem to be missing:


1080P video (sounds like this is possible and in the works)
DTS digital audio output
3D (MVC) video
TV Episode deletion


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Cannels and web content


3D (MVC) video
TV Episode deletion

3D Videos? I thought even the 3D suckers finally admitted it was a scam? HA, sorry, just being an ass.... I have read it is supported on some platforms, not sure if it is or isn't enabled on the TiVo version.

TV Episode deletion - this is an interesting thought. I am not sure this exists on any platform?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

3D would require an MVC decoder. I don't think the TiVo hardware supports that.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

bradleys said:


> TV Episode deletion - this is an interesting thought. I am not sure this exists on any platform?


The Samsung app allows deletion if you have the option checked in the settings on the server.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> 3D would require an MVC decoder. I don't think the TiVo hardware supports that.


Do you know if there is anyone at Tivo that could answer this definitively?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't know. But it appears the Roamio uses the Broadcom BCM7241 chipset, and I see no indication on any of the product pages that indicate it supports MVC. They do have other chipsets that support MVC and they are listed with that feature highlighted. So my guess is that it does not.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Lossless FLAC audio plays on other PLEX clients, TiVo shows as *Unsupported *. Ugh!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is no plugin for Plex to decode to PCM on the fly?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> There is no plugin for Plex to decode to PCM on the fly?


https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/201214687-Audio-Configuration-Guide-Plex-Home-Theater

If I remember from one of Dave's update, a future update will enhance both video and audio output on the TiVo app.


----------



## bowlingbeeg (May 18, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is something missing or just something in my environment but when I use the plex app on the tivo it won't wake the computer that is running the plex server. The android clients do wake the computer so not sure why the tivo app doesn't


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

bowlingbeeg said:


> I'm not sure if this is something missing or just something in my environment but when I use the plex app on the tivo it won't wake the computer that is running the plex server. The android clients do wake the computer so not sure why the tivo app doesn't


Wow, I didn't know any of the Plex clients could wake the server. That would be a great future addition to Plex on TiVo. I downloaded an app called Wake on LAN for my iPhone and iPad to remotely wake my Mac server.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

cncb said:


> The Samsung app allows deletion if you have the option checked in the settings on the server.


And the Roku app does, too.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd like to select subtitles in Cover screen like in most plex client apps, instead of how it's set up in the tivo, which is during playback. This causes more buffering and sometimes subtitles will be out of sync. 

How about the ability for the android plex app to see the Tivo and fling to it? Or, would that require a separate Tivo Plex app?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Don't think the tivo plex app will ever support DTS audio as the tivo has no decoder for it. It will always be transcoded on the fly to AC3 by the plex server. Its not a limitation of the plex app, its the tivo and licencing.

I am most looking for channels support and the resolution bump up to 1080p at least on local connections.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> Don't think the tivo plex app will ever support DTS audio as the tivo has no decoder for it. It will always be transcoded on the fly to AC3 by the plex server. Its not a limitation of the plex app, its the tivo and licencing.
> 
> I am most looking for channels support and the resolution bump up to 1080p at least on local connections.


I think TiVo would even need to be licensed to bitstream DTS to be able to use an attached AVR that can decode DTS. I am not aware of any source for legal DTS files to be stored on a Plex server, only copies of DVD and Blu-ray discs are all I have ever seen anybody claim to have.

Is there a legal source for DTS files somewhere?


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

miller890 said:


> Lossless FLAC audio plays on other PLEX clients, TiVo shows as *Unsupported *. Ugh!


Thanks for confirming this for me...I noticed the same thing. Yuck.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I think TiVo would even need to be licensed to bitstream DTS to be able to use an attached AVR that can decode DTS. I am not aware of any source for legal DTS files to be stored on a Plex server, only copies of DVD and Blu-ray discs are all I have ever seen anybody claim to have.
> 
> Is there a legal source for DTS files somewhere?


Please do not infer that a digital copy of a movie I purchased as a BluRay and stored on my media player of choice (plex and tivo as server and client) is in any way less than legal for my own use. Don't really care what the MPAA would have you believe. Its not stolen, I can watch the content I paid for in the way in which I choose.

Please, lets drop the 'is it legal' discussion and return to making plex work.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Imply.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I think the most important missing feature is OnePass support. Imagine if a OnePass for Gotham (or any show) can link to your Plex episodes you have archived from season 1 and then your actual Tivo recordings for season 2 similar to how it would work if season 1 of Gotham were available on Netflix. Would make the OnePass feature that much better.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> I think the most important missing feature is OnePass support. Imagine if a OnePass for Gotham (or any show) can link to your Plex episodes you have archived from season 1 and then your actual Tivo recordings for season 2 similar to how it would work if season 1 of Gotham were available on Netflix. Would make the OnePass feature that much better.


:up: 100% agree!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> :up: 100% agree!


IMHO it will never happen... OnePass doesn't deal with localized data, only global aggregated data.

It would be a pretty significant change to figure out what you, individually, have and include that in the OnePass results.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd like to see a feature next to the play button that says "Send to Tivo" and it would send it to your Now Showing on your device (like PyTivo). I may be the only one that would like to see that, but it would be useful to me.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

csell said:


> I'd like to see a feature next to the play button that says "Send to Tivo" and it would send it to your Now Showing on your device (like PyTivo). I may be the only one that would like to see that, but it would be useful to me.


Nope, that would be perfect...

Unfortunately, since this seems to be stream based - it would be the converted version.


----------



## ryanrk (Oct 13, 2006)

It doesn't seem to pass thru AC3/5.1 when I select it in the drop down. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## ryanrk (Oct 13, 2006)

nvm, it's in the settings. Check AC3 audio.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

bradleys said:


> IMHO it will never happen... OnePass doesn't deal with localized data, only global aggregated data.
> 
> It would be a pretty significant change to figure out what you, individually, have and include that in the OnePass results.


Not really. All the data comes from gracenote. All that would be required is for the plex server to provide a list of available programId numbers and the aggregation would proceed from there with plex as the source for those ids.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> Not really. All the data comes from gracenote. All that would be required is for the plex server to provide a list of available programId numbers and the aggregation would proceed from there with plex as the source for those ids.


TiVo would have to create a local job managed by the (each) local TiVo that, in real time, polled for a Plex server and extract / transform / load content from the Plex library(s) - consolidating it with the pre aggregated guide / streaming media guide data.

TiVo would also have to figure out how to handle existing OnePasses when the Plex server is down (likely since it is a local server)

No, this is not easy, it is very messy. And about as un-TiVo a solution as it gets.

I expect this is exactly the reason Plex is under Photos & Music as opposed to Video Providers.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

cncb said:


> Do you know if there is anyone at Tivo that could answer this definitively?


I was told to talk to plex when I couldn't get the app synced/working with my tivo which ended up being I had the wrong website


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

bradleys said:


> TiVo would have to create a local job managed by the (each) local TiVo that, in real time, polled for a Plex server and extract / transform / load content from the Plex library(s) - consolidating it with the pre aggregated guide / streaming media guide data.
> 
> TiVo would also have to figure out how to handle existing OnePasses when the Plex server is down (likely since it is a local server)
> 
> ...


Perhaps I should not have inferred that it was easy. But its not impossible and still a feature I hope become available one day.

Oh, and the onepass builder would not need to know if your plex server is running or not. Just what is available on it. The tivo does not know if Netflix is currently available or amazon, hulu or any of the others, just what is currently offered. Display does not change if one of the services is offline to your tivo for what ever reason.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

jcthorne said:


> Perhaps I should not have inferred that it was easy. But its not impossible and still a feature I hope become available one day.
> 
> Oh, and the onepass builder would not need to know if your plex server is running or not. Just what is available on it. The tivo does not know if Netflix is currently available or amazon, hulu or any of the others, just what is currently offered. Display does not change if one of the services is offline to your tivo for what ever reason.


And it doesn't need real-time data either. It doesn't get real-time updates from the Big-Guy providers (see Community on Yahoo, for example), so there shouldn't need to be any expectations of that from Plex. Let it poll periodically (for me personally, a couple times a day or even less, is all it would require), and if the plex server is up, just pull in that data when it can. Or (even better, imo), have Plex push that data to the tivo whenever it is running and has new content to list.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think for this to work TiVo would need to expand the data on their servers and tailor it to each individual user. Most of the searching capabilities on TiVo are server based now. So the easiest way to make it work would be to have the Plex server upload data to the TiVo servers, then the TiVo servers would aggregate that data into the main data pool on a per-user basis. Probably not that hard technically, but still complex and perhaps something they don't really want to invest resources into developing.

Considering there is a wholesale shift away from local libraries to cloud based services, I'm actually surprised we got Plex at all.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

gonzotek said:


> And it doesn't need real-time data either. It doesn't get real-time updates from the Big-Guy providers (see Community on Yahoo, for example), so there shouldn't need to be any expectations of that from Plex. Let it poll periodically (for me personally, a couple times a day or even less, is all it would require), and if the plex server is up, just pull in that data when it can. Or (even better, imo), have Plex push that data to the tivo whenever it is running and has new content to list.


Videos are added on a regular schedule for the big players (and there is an expectation that the service will consistantly be available.)

Plex content can change on the users whim. It looks like TiVo aggregate across all services a couple times a month. I might add and remove content at anytime.

Impossible? Nothing is impossible - highly unlikely? Yep, highly unlikely.

But I think it is unfair to raise the specter of: "So, you're saying I have a chance", when you have a better chance of the earth's atmosphere being sucked off the planet by a slow moving black hole.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

bradleys said:


> If I remember from one of Dave's update, a future update will enhance both video and audio output on the TiVo app.


Audio wasn't mentioned to me. Doesn't mean it's not going to happen, I didn't ask and it wasn't volunteered. I don't imagine our home libraries would ever be indexed in OnePass.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

The Plex app seems to do much if what I need but I don't see "back" functionality with the buttons. I tried going through the steps to watch a movie and when I get to the pre-screen where one can read about the movie and click "Play", one cannot go back from there. At least it didn't work with my peanut remote. Up-down works fine. One has to go to Home and start over. Anybody else notice this?


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Considering there is a wholesale shift away from local libraries to cloud based services, I'm actually surprised we got Plex at all.


There will ALWAYS be a need for local content and it is smart of Tivo to finally address it. It is not as small of a user base as one may assume. Plex and Kodi as well as others like PS3 Media server, etc. have growing user bases. More people are ripping their their dvd/blue-rays to HD's than ever before, for the convenience factor. I'm going to ask this question in a new post- How many of us have a home media server?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

dadrepus said:


> The Plex app seems to do much if what I need but I don't see "back" functionality with the buttons. I tried going through the steps to watch a movie and when I get to the pre-screen where one can read about the movie and click "Play", one cannot go back from there. At least it didn't work with my peanut remote. Up-down works fine. One has to go to Home and start over. Anybody else notice this?


Use the "Back" button on your remote.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

HarperVision said:


> Use the "Back" button on your remote.


Don't you think I tried that? Just wouldn't work for me. Up and down on the remote worked just fine. Right and left (forward and back) only work when navigating within a page, not going back a page.
Example: I see a movie I want to watch on the page that has all the movie icons. Navigate to it (right on the wheel). Use "select" to go to page. Once in page, I change my mind and don't want to click on the play button. I cannot click left on the wheel and go to my previous page. My only option is up to "Home". I then have to start over. Unless there is another button I should try?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

dadrepus said:


> Don't you think I tried that? Just wouldn't work for me. Up and down on the remote worked just fine. Right and left (forward and back) only work when navigating within a page, not going back a page.
> Example: I see a movie I want to watch on the page that has all the movie icons. Navigate to it (right on the wheel). Use "select" to go to page. Once in page, I change my mind and don't want to click on the play button. I cannot click left on the wheel and go to my previous page. My only option is up to "Home". I then have to start over. Unless there is another button I should try?


Try skip back (the circle/arrow icon to the left and beneath slow). I take it you're not using a Roamio remote(which has a button labeled 'Back', specifically for the cross-platform internet apps that require this function)? What model TiVo is it from? The premiere?


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

gonzotek said:


> Try skip back (the circle/arrow icon to the left and beneath slow). I take it you're not using a Roamio remote(which has a button labeled 'Back', specifically for the cross-platform internet apps that require this function)? What model TiVo is it from? The premiere?


Correct, I have 3 Premiere boxes.
thanks for the help, I'll give it a try.

YEP! That is the one I need. Oddly placed on my remote but it is something I can definitely live with.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

dadrepus said:


> *Don't you think I tried that? *Just wouldn't work for me. Up and down on the remote worked just fine. Right and left (forward and back) only work when navigating within a page, not going back a page. Example: I see a movie I want to watch on the page that has all the movie icons. Navigate to it (right on the wheel). Use "select" to go to page. Once in page, I change my mind and don't want to click on the play button. I cannot click left on the wheel and go to my previous page. My only option is up to "Home". I then have to start over. Unless there is another button I should try?


Well apparently you didn't try that since you mentioned after the fact that you're not using the Roamio remotes, which as Gonzo said, has a dedicated "back" button, to which I was referring.

You're welcome Mr Rude.........sheesh!



gonzotek said:


> Try skip back (the circle/arrow icon to the left and beneath slow). I take it you're not using a Roamio remote(which has a button labeled 'Back', specifically for the cross-platform internet apps that require this function)? What model TiVo is it from? The premiere?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I'll add to the list of missing features.

SEARCH

The app needs a search function. Other Plex apps have it.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

HarperVision said:


> You're welcome Mr Rude.........sheesh!


Sorry! Didn't mean to be, just frustrated and it came out in the post.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

dadrepus said:


> Sorry! Didn't mean to be, just frustrated and it came out in the post.


S'all good, been there done that many times here! Certainly wouldn't want to piss off Superman anyway!


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

HarperVision said:


> S'all good, been there done that many times here! Certainly wouldn't want to piss off Superman anyway!


S'all good here, but I go by superdad. that's my username backwards. At least my kids used to call me that..now its just Daaaaad, with a groan attached!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't see a way to shuffle playlists. It looks like you can shuffle your entire library, but not a specific playlist 

Also, what about parental controls? I think you need a PlexPass for that on the Plex side, but do they even exist in the TiVo app yet?

Other than some of these minor nits, I'm pretty impressed with this.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

miller890 said:


> Lossless FLAC audio plays on other PLEX clients, TiVo shows as *Unsupported *. Ugh!


Looks like FLAC is now working with the latest TiVo and PLEX server updates.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

mmf01 said:


> Looks like FLAC is now working with the latest TiVo and PLEX server updates.


What equipment (Plex server, Tivo model, AVR) are you using ? Have you tried Optical from TiVo to AVR (after selecting the music, turn off the TV).

Which audio files does TiVo support ?

Plex getting music metadata with Gracenote sonic fingerprinting sounds interesting, the fee would be worth it for me.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

jth tv said:


> What equipment (Plex server, Tivo model, AVR) are you using ? Have you tried Optical from TiVo to AVR (after selecting the music, turn off the TV).
> 
> Which audio files does TiVo support ?
> 
> Plex getting music metadata with Gracenote sonic fingerprinting sounds interesting, the fee would be worth it for me.


So far, for audio I've only tried .mp3 and FLAC. FLAC didn't work until just recently, but was resolved in the latest updates (not credited in their changelog).

Additional info about formats here.

https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/203810286-What-media-formats-are-supported-

What is also intriguing is the FAQ now states that Roamio supports 4K with Plex. No 4K TV to test this, but very interesting considering I thought only the Bolt supported 4K

"Does Plex support 4K?
When possible. We currently support 4K on the TiVo Roamio & Bolt (Series 6) devices as well as VIZIO televisions."

I'm running a Roamio PRO + Plex Server 0.9.12.19, Lifetime Plex Pass. Running 100% HDMI from TiVo to Yamaha 677 Receiver to TV. No optical.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info, that is close to what I am considering. 

I hadn't used FLAC until a couple of days ago, it really does make things a lot easier. I've been using WAV with MediaMonkey for several years. I had resisted using 2 file formats but it easy and cheap enough to use MediaMonkey to copy to FLAC. But the tags and the artwork are a mess...


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

Plex for TIVO needs to be able to play the NFL Channel Gamepass archived games on both the Roamio and Mini.

Also, the Roamio and Mini Plex need to behave the same. On Hockeystreams, the Roamio plex plays the archived and live games with Direct Play and Direct Stream checked. The Mini will only play the archived games with Direct Play and Direct Stream unchecked. Then is sputters a little bit every few seconds.


----------

